# green lights in ohio



## jd$jess (Feb 21, 2010)

does anybody in ohio know if we can run green lights or a combination of green and amber on our trucks


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

From what I was reading the law says that you can not have any kind of flashing lights.

(1) Flashing lights are prohibited on motor vehicles, except as a means for indicating a right or a left turn, or in the presence of a vehicular traffic hazard requiring unusual care in approaching, or overtaking or passing. This prohibition does not apply to emergency vehicles, road service vehicles servicing or towing a disabled vehicle, traffic line stripers, snow plows, rural mail delivery vehicles, vehicles as provided in section 4513.182 of the Revised Code, department of transportation maintenance vehicles, funeral hearses, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department or local authorities, which shall be equipped with and display, when used on a street or highway for the special purpose necessitating such lights, a flashing, oscillating, or rotating amber light, but shall not display a flashing, oscillating, or rotating light of any other color, nor to vehicles or machinery permitted by section 4513.11 of the Revised Code to have a flashing red light.

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4513.17


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Why green??


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

SnowGuy73;1709951 said:


> Why green??


ODOT started using green lights and they are crazy bright. It will be interesting to see if they will allow us private guys to run a green and amber combo.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

That's what I was wondering if odot can use green it must be ok for us private guys ..... No ?


----------



## jd$jess (Feb 21, 2010)

That's what I was wandering if contractors could use them since odor is ,they are bright , they use clear,amber ,green combo


----------



## jd$jess (Feb 21, 2010)

jd$jess;1710226 said:


> That's what I was wandering if contractors could use them since odor is ,they are bright , they use clear,amber ,green combo


Odot stupid spell check


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

jd$jess;1710226 said:


> That's what I was wandering if contractors could use them since odor is ,they are bright , they use clear,amber ,green combo


One of the contractors in Troy switched last year to running the bright green. I saw a bunch of trucks thursday running them also


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes, you can run them. My son just outfitted a 2014 F350 Crew Cab King Ranch with an amber and green show-me light bar and multiple amber and green Tomar RECT-14's. Looks AWESOME !!! He checked with law enforcement before he did it. Also checked with the place that installed all of them, Parr Supply in Plain City, Ohio. They outfit all our equipment with lights.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

born2farm;1710110 said:


> ODOT started using green lights and they are crazy bright. It will be interesting to see if they will allow us private guys to run a green and amber combo.


You can run any color you want on private property. Just don't go on the public street with them.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SnowGuy;1710339 said:


> ........


You stole my name!


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been running Amber / Green Soundoff Ghost lights for a year now on the rear of my truck and havent had any problems with our local Law Agency, as a matter of fact I have even had a few officers say they liked them. I have run thru town with them on and as long as they were visiable from the rear I havent had a problem. If you view my You Tube link I have a Video of them


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

We have 2 trucks set up with green and amber. It looks real official.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Would like to see a Video of your Setup


----------



## jd$jess (Feb 21, 2010)

SnowGuy;1710339 said:


> Yes, you can run them. My son just outfitted a 2014 F350 Crew Cab King Ranch with an amber and green show-me light bar and multiple amber and green Tomar RECT-14's. Looks AWESOME !!! He checked with law enforcement before he did it. Also checked with the place that installed all of them, Parr Supply in Plain City, Ohio. They outfit all our equipment with lights.


how are the lights he got for his truck . how much was the tomar lights and the light bar from parr supply


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

jd$jess,

I think the Tomars were around $70 ea. and the Show Me light bar was right at $500.


----------



## jd$jess (Feb 21, 2010)

SnowGuy;1739699 said:


> jd$jess,
> 
> I think the Tomars were around $70 ea. and the Show Me light bar was right at $500.


okay thanks I will check them out


----------



## Fordman2011 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am running a green and white speedtech light on mine and havent had any problems yet. And it looks pretty awesome to!


----------



## Fordman2011 (Dec 24, 2012)

CELandscapes;1710311 said:


> One of the contractors in Troy switched last year to running the bright green. I saw a bunch of trucks thursday running them also


I see your from Tipp, my hometown is just 2 towns north of you. I am away at school and have been craving me some hickory river! ussmileyflag


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Fordman2011;1760491 said:


> I see your from Tipp, my hometown is just 2 towns north of you. I am away at school and have been craving me some hickory river! ussmileyflag


Company 7 in englewood puts hickory river to shame I think. But hickory is catering my wedding. That puts you in piqua?


----------



## Fordman2011 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmm never had it. Only place that comes close to hickory river is smokey bones! And yessir, I am from piqua


----------

